# Maxant 1400P Extractor - Used Value??



## jccurtis (Sep 6, 2008)

I have the opportunity to purchase a used Maxant 1400P from a relative. The extractor was used for only 2 seasons and then stored. It is about 25 to 30 yrs. old and is said to be in "like new" condition. I am a new beekeeper this year and have no idea what a fair price would be for this item, I do know that current retail is $1175. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I expect the bearings will be dried out and need cleaning and greasing or replacing after being stored that long. Same for the motor bearings. I would offer $500. The P doesn't come with legs so you will likely need a stand. Its a much better machine than the 9/18 imports, but being stored that long creates some unknowns.


----------



## jccurtis (Sep 6, 2008)

Would replacing the extractor and motor bearings be a difficult or expensive job to undertake? Also, what other unknowns are possible?? Thanks.


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

As ross indicates it also depends on the environment it was stored in....humid or dry...a motor exposed to humidity for long periods can go south.....windings corrode etc...

Is the tank stanless or galvanized....sounds like its old enough that it might not be stainless which would be a big negative.....although I am unfamiliar if Maxant ever sold it with anything but a stainless tank...its something to look at.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

*Maxant M1400 WITH LEGS*

Good thing is that they are still in bussiness.
I have two of these units and they are darn near bullet proof.
I am sure that if something on the unit needs replacement, they can
fix you up. If the motor is sour, any decent 1/2hp 1725 will do. 
I am quite pleased with these units and being stainless should hold their value.
I might be selling mine next year and I would be looking for $750 each.


----------



## jccurtis (Sep 6, 2008)

It is stainless. As to the environment in which it was stored not so sure. Not that this picture would help in any way but the extractor in question is in this picture.

http://gallery.me.com/jccurtis/100024

As a sidenote, has anyone had any problems with using plastic frames in a 1400P?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I picked up a second hand one for $400. But that was a few years back...
Cranked out tons of honey with it with no problems . But we only used wooden frames back then. I pulled it out of retirement a couple years ago and put some Pierco frames in it. I did have a problem with them not staying in the slots.
It has since been converted into a syrup stirring machine.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have a similar 20 frame Maxant in storage, 30 years old, that I used for years. Good extractor. I got it for free, don't know it's cost back then. It should be in excellent working condition. Relatives? They should sell it to you for $150.00.


----------

